# found injured pigeon...broken wing



## behindthelens (Feb 16, 2009)

I found a bird tonight with a broken wing...Not sure what kind of bird it is but it is banded and is calm around people...not sure if it is a pet or not...Looks like it may be some kind of pigeon. I am keeping him in a medium sized box with water and some seeds for food...how do I mend his wing? He has some blood on his wing,who do I need to call?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hello and thank you for assisting this bird! Can you please let us know where you are located? Having that information will assist us in getting you and the bird the help that is needed. If there are letters and numbers on the band, please post all of those as this can possibly allow us to find the owner of the bird. Mending the wing is going to depend on whether it is actually broken or not, and if broken then where and how badly. If you could post pictures of the wing, that would be very helpful.

Please get back to us as soon as you can.

Terry


----------



## behindthelens (Feb 16, 2009)

Well we live in Tampa Florida. The bird is definitely a pigeon, and I think the band on it's leg is orange. The wing bone is snapped in two. And it's not a clean break either. It's like a snapped pencil. The bone is protruding. He is very calm and not bleeding, but he needs his wing fixed and anti-biotics or I'm afraid it will get infected. I have no experience with birds. Setting human bones yes, but bird bones no. If I attempted to fix it myself I risk injuring the bird further. And I cannot afford to take it to a vet, and I refuse to put it out or kill it. Please help!!!!


----------



## kippermom (Jan 11, 2006)

Thank you for helping this bird..stay tuned here for local help. 

In the meantime, provide warmth, food and water...

Broken bones are usually "fixable"...there is a diagram of the bird skeleton on the resources part of this site. If you can identify which bone is broken, where the break is and post a picture, maybe someone can help you know the best way to treat it. Generally you straighten the bone, line up the ends as best you are able, then tape the wing against the birds body with masking tape, using the body as the "splint"...keep it in a small cage where it just rests, eats and drinks...healing time is about 3 weeks. There is also a thread under resources about anitbiotic dosage, types etc...

Birds may or may not completely recover from broken wings....he may recover but not be strong enough to fly outdoors...but make a great pet. I have several birds recovered from broken bones who do just fine in an indoor aviary setting.


Keep up the good work...


----------



## behindthelens (Feb 16, 2009)

Well we got the bird to a free emergency vet. They are going to fix the bird and rehabilitate it. Thank you for your help!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

We appreciate you helping this bird, and finding him a vet.

Can you share more info as to where exactly you took the bird? We would love to add the info. to our resources forum. 


Thank you for the update. Any future updates on the birds progress would also be appreciated.


----------

